# Looking for good physio / mctimoney ub North Somerset



## Toodles (12 August 2013)

Looking for a good equine physio / mctimoney in North Somerset - can you recommend me someone please?


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (12 August 2013)

I can recommend someone but don't know whether she'd come up as far as you. I'll PM you OK.


----------



## Toodles (12 August 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## cider loving mare (12 August 2013)

I also know someone but again possibly to far. Can Pm you if you like?


----------



## EmmaJaneWilliams (30 August 2013)

Try Jo www.noheuffnohorse.co.uk


----------



## phazer (5 September 2013)

Tim Candy is based in Somerset, he is Mctimoney and is amazing with the horses.


----------



## sjp1 (5 September 2013)

phazer said:



			Tim Candy is based in Somerset, he is Mctimoney and is amazing with the horses.
		
Click to expand...

Would second Tim Candy, he is very good and not at all precious - also Helen Tompkins who is based in North Devon - not sure how far you are in Somerset, but she may travel.


----------



## DressageDiva1962 (8 September 2013)

http://www.rosefarmequine.co.uk/

Lotty Merry without a doubt, treated my horses for 5 years before I moved north.


----------



## MochaDun (8 September 2013)

McTimoney - Penny Gunter:
http://www.equinesportstherapy.co.uk/

Physio - Lou Simmonds but not sure how far she goes west beyond Bristol.


----------



## horsimous (9 September 2013)

Kat Gothorp is in the chippenham area, very good and happy to spend the time to get it right.


----------



## OFG (10 October 2013)

Molly Fursland for Physio - 
Katya Wainwright -  McTimony -http://www.mctimoneyinbath.co.uk/


----------

